

Stephen Hawking: God didn't create universe - nav
http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/europe/09/02/hawking.god.universe/index.html?hpt=C1

======
devmonk
He was not able to come up with his planned legacy of a unified field theory,
so instead he attempts to be a modern Copernicus. If you don't believe me,
read the intro to "On the Shoulders of Giants." The man is obsessed with the
legacy of great minds of science and does not want to be second to Einstein in
his legacy. He is not coming up with anything new here. Scientifically
speaking, the universe could have been created by any number of things. There
is nothing to go on but theory and incomplete observations of our universe,
and he thinks he's figured it all out. Can he explain why everything works the
way it does?

I had really, truly hoped he would have the legacy he'd hoped for, but this...
this is just crap, and he knows it. I knew he was off his rocker when he asked
Yahoo Answers, "How can the human race survive the next hundred years?"

------
patrickgzill
Actually, if you follow the "infinite parallel universes" theory, then there
is therefore a universe that exists that has a God who did create everything
else; though this "many worlds interpretation" seems to have Hawking feeling
that the other universes are unreal or "not real".

see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Many-worlds_interpretation>

~~~
nopassrecover
You assume 1. There is not a common origin (or identical copies of the same
origin) for every universe and, more importantly 2. p(God exists) > 0

------
crazydiamond
But who claimed God created the universe in the first place.

We've been saying all along, that upon investigation, it is clear that the
_mind_ creates the world we perceive, including our own bodies.

However, what is conscious of existence can be called what you want .. God,
Being, etc.

